# Our weird way to make wine!



## Rou (Feb 22, 2022)

Hello guys, 
I would like to share our weird way to make wine in lebanon (a country behin israel, syria in mediterranean) 
I would like to hear, guys, your opinion of our way to make wine,-actually it's better and taste better than the one we buy or the original one...-.

Okay so to start, we use grapes and we put them on a recipient in plastic and we put it in the sun (we remove the woods part and the grapes usually isn't that sweet) anyways, to continues we let it rest for 2 day, and we start to mix it everyday like per day we mix it many time and they still in the sun, here in leb the sun is so strong so we have it in a temperature of 35°C, then we wait no one know how much, then we put it in bottle and we close and it tastes a lot bwtter than the original one
What do you think guys???


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 22, 2022)

Weird isn't the word I would use, more like traditional.

It will produce alcohol, how that will taste, I got no idea, but if you like to drink it, it is good wine.

It isn't really all that far off how I make red wine, except I add commercial yeast and have the buckets in my basement, but for red wines at least, I pull them near the back door for some added heat at least for a few days. Oh and mine gets aged, cleared, malolactic bacteria added, and oak. My whole process ends up taking 8-12 months before bottling and the wine is crystal clear.


----------



## ChuckD (Feb 22, 2022)

Wine has been made like that for centuries, and obviously still is. I think some on this site have tried it as well. 

Im curious, does it taste pretty much the same each time? Do you regularly have batches that spoil or turn to vinegar? The basic process used by most here (sanitation, store-bought yeast, oxygen control after fermentation) are designed to reduce the chance for spoilage and increase predictability. Most of those other things are done to change the flavor.


----------



## Rou (Feb 22, 2022)

cmason1957 said:


> Weird isn't the word I would use, more like traditional.
> 
> It will produce alcohol, how that will taste, I got no idea, but if you like to drink it, it is good wine.
> 
> It isn't really all that far off how I make red wine, except I add commercial yeast and have the buckets in my basement, but for red wines at least, I pull them near the back door for some added heat at least for a few days. Oh and mine gets aged, cleared, malolactic bacteria added, and oak. My whole process ends up taking 8-12 months before bottling and the wine is crystal clear.


Actually if u read about the yeast it shouldn't even get air so i called weird cause of that and the temperature should be 10-30 max and here nore than 35 so that's why i said that.
Btw, did u ever make wine from fruit other than grapes??


----------



## Rou (Feb 22, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> Wine has been made like that for centuries, and obviously still is. I think some on this site have tried it as well.
> 
> Im curious, does it taste pretty much the same each time? Do you regularly have batches that spoil or turn to vinegar? The basic process used by most here (sanitation, store-bought yeast, oxygen control after fermentation) are designed to reduce the chance for spoilage and increase predictability. Most of those other things are done to change the flavor.


Fun story, in my country's vinegar cost a lot, and one year we got a lot a lot of grapes, so we put them to make them vinegar suddenly i swear we was like: yeah we gonna make 3litre of vinegar it ended as wine!! But if i want to turn this wine to vinegar just keep it outside when the insects come in, and drink the wine it turn directly to vinegar. And for the taste well i did some wine a year it got a taste more favorable for food and cooking, one time we make one and it got better than the one we buy at the market so it's literally per luck


----------



## Rou (Feb 22, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> Wine has been made like that for centuries, and obviously still is. I think some on this site have tried it as well.
> 
> Im curious, does it taste pretty much the same each time? Do you regularly have batches that spoil or turn to vinegar? The basic process used by most here (sanitation, store-bought yeast, oxygen control after fermentation) are designed to reduce the chance for spoilage and increase predictability. Most of those other things are done to change the flavor.


And btw a funny story that happened today we make wine and when we open it ot got like vinegar so we was really sad anyway we put it in the sun ( we forget it) and when we return after 4 mounth it turn to wine and taste more alcoholic. The fermentation is one of the most complex and hardest process i got to know.
Anw this year i ll try both of the method same time same everything and see what i ll got


----------



## ChuckD (Feb 22, 2022)

Rou said:


> Actually if u read about the yeast it shouldn't even get air so i called weird cause of that and the temperature should be 10-30 max and here nore than 35 so that's why i said that.
> Btw, did u ever make wine from fruit other than grapes??


The temperature of your fermentation is quite high for most of the commercial yeast varieties, but as I understand it you do want oxygen during fermentation. After that you want to keep oxygen out. I haven’t made a lot of wine but what I have is primarily fruit other than grapes.


----------



## G259 (Feb 22, 2022)

I have made wine from other fruits, mostly 100% fruit juices. They are ok, but grape is much better, doing kits now.


----------



## Rou (Feb 23, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> The temperature of your fermentation is quite high for most of the commercial yeast varieties, but as I understand it you do want oxygen during fermentation. After that you want to keep oxygen out. I haven’t made a lot of wine but what I have is primarily fruit other than grapes.


Well if u want to talk in a scientific fermentation is when bacteria use the sugar without oxygene and it might doe in the presence so idk thay what i mean.
From fruit wich one did u try? I tried of orange and of a plant idk the name but it's like tea still waiting for the end of fermentation


----------

